# holidays remind me of my grandmas in years past



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

All these photos of dogs in cute outfits reminds me of us when we were little in our santa suits.

And remembering the smells. My Irish grandmother, Charlotte O'Halloran made the best mashed potatoes ever...full of cream and butter. She had a little flask in her garter belt where she would "sneak" a few swigs of Irish whiskey and then start singing Irish songs and dancing the jig! She was quite a character leaving Ireland when she was a teen and coming to the US all by herself to escape small town farm life and also with the dreams of picking up gold of the streets!

My Italian grandmother made some sort of sausage that she put into her sauce that my mom simply cannot replace. We cannot figure out what the spices were but we remember the smell and the taste. Angela Corbo spent almost all of her time in her kitchen, chopping and cooking, even washing clothes. 

Neither of my grandmothers were very educated nor did they drive a car...but good cooks they were! So very different, one fiesty and a little wild (Charlotte) and one very quiet and traditional (Angela). 

I was just wondering if any of you think of your grandmothers or mothers during the holidays and remembering the good smells that bring up the memories.

My own mother made huge lasagnes every holiday as we didn't really like turkey. It would cook for hours as the smell wafted through the house. We would eat nuts with the nutcracker till we were stuffed as it was the only time of the year we had them. Our poor german shepherd would go nuts with the good smells.

And I do remember the longest night of the year...waiting to get up out of bed in the morning to see what Santa brought...with our dog up in our room we waited and waited and waited until sleep finally came very late!

Funny how the havanese did not bark when Santa came this year! But did they go nuts with the ham cooking at my house!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You made me hungry talking about the mashed potatoes-yum. 

I get sad when it comes to grandmas and grandparents in general around Christmas. In the last few years most of them have passed away. I miss my sweet great grandma and her pumpkin cookies, who never had a bad word to say about anyone ever, my grandpa who was like a big teddy bear (who my daughter adored.) When the family dynamic is changed, it's just not the same.

We did take Pixie with us to the nursing home on Christmas to visit my grandma and she behaved beautifully. I was so proud of her!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'd be very happy if Pixie came to see me!*

I'd even make Irish Mash potatoes!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I'd even make Irish Mash potatoes!


She'll be there but only if I can visit too......................:biggrin1:

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Who did you think I was making the potatoes for?*

Of course you are invited!

We could get the entire Southern California Forum gang to greet you. There are a lot of us!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm the youngest of 8 kids and both of our parents are gone now which is very sad around the holidays. We have such great memories of all our Christmas celebrations though! My mom taught me, who didn't cook at all at the time, how to make her stuffing so now I have to make it for Thanksgiving and Christmas every year. I don't even like it! My daughter, she's 13, loves it though and she's my taster. Now she's learning how to make it as well.

I do miss my parents every day but the memories I have are so sweet and happy, love reminiscing with my brothers and sisters! One of my brothers and his family are due in today so there will be 4 of us together with our spouses and children this afternoon, can't wait!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*pass on the ingredients to those recipes*

so she won't lose it like we have our Grandma's. I think it came from Italy and now we have lost it!

Teach your kids the good stuff!


----------

